# Youngest Haunters on the forum



## HauntCast

I started haunting when I was 12. When all the other kids were too old to TOT and started egging peoples houses and being punks I was haunting. 
I noticed that most of us haunters are in are 30's, 40 & 50's. Who are the youngest haunters among us? Who are the next generation coming up through the ranks?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does immaturity count?


----------



## Tyler

Well, im 17, gotta be one of the youngest ones.


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Does immaturity count?


you trying to justify? somone is looking to be at the bottom....lol
couldnt resist...love ya bud.

actually, there are a few very awesome young haunters out there, I wont mention any names as its not my place.
Theres a few haunters in there teen years that are tossong up some kick butt haunts this year, no doubt on that.


----------



## ScareShack

Look at the Hells gate videos on this link....2 of them...this dude is young(teen) and up and coming. He worked very hard to get it to what he has.
Talk about a teenage haunter going over the top. Hats off to ya Nick!
http://halloweenxtreme.com/homehauntvideos.html


----------



## SilverScream

14 years old, started when i was 9


----------



## Hauntiholik

The rules here state that you must be at least 13 years old to be a member......

SilverScream is in the lead as the youngest thus far.


----------



## HauntCast

9 Damn, I thought I started young. It's awesome to see young blood haunting.
My boys are 9 and they want to start this year. I told them they have a few more years of TOT'ing in them and they should enjoy it while they can. They are really getting into it watching me build props, so I don't think I can hold them off for more than another year.


----------



## hedg12

My looks have been scary since I was born, does that count?


----------



## Spartan005

I'm 17 but I started back in 4th grade when I was 9.

Of course back then the haunted house was a stupid walkthrough in my garage but whatever....


----------



## undertaker313

im nick from hell's gate 
i started haunting in first grade, dont even remember how old that would have made me 
im now 16


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm still acting like a 12 year old...but I think that's someone else's opinion...?


----------



## ScareShack

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm still acting like a 12 year old...but I think that's someone else's opinion...?


Im not commenting on ur bob the builder pj's u left here and the pink slippers u wore with them.

This thread is about the up and coming haunters, so lets keep it on track please. Back on topic!


----------



## ScareShack

.....................edited................


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny thing...those were your slippers, that's why I left them....
They were nice BTW.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok..he can't actually type....but at 1 month or soooo..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm still going for it...this is more up our alley:


----------



## Spooky1

I was born on Halloween, does that count as haunting? I think it may have haunted my Mom for years after that, since I was the last kid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That depends....are you still juvenile in your actions...? LOL


Spooky1 said:


> I was born on Halloween, does that count as haunting? I think it may have haunted my Mom for years after that, since I was the last kid.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

congrats so far SilverScreen!
They're not members yet but my 12 & 8yr daugthers cut their trick-or-treating short so they can make it home in time to help out in our home haunt!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm 27 but i look like an 18 year old...looks like silver scream's the winner huh?


----------



## HauntCast

Unfortunately there is no prize except many years of fun ahead.

I hate to sound old, but I wish I had the internet and this Forum when I was starting out. There was no How-to's on prop building out there. I figured things out the hard way when I made props. I never even dreamed of using pneumatics. Things have come a long way and it is a damn good thing.


----------



## Aelwyn

I'm 28, and still get carded at the Liquor Store. My twin sis got carded to buy lottery tickets (have to be 18 for that). 

So wow---I'm in awe of the young haunters here!


----------



## CrimsonKing19

I'm 19 now, started with cheesy decorations in the 3rd or fourth grade, and it took off from there.


----------



## midnight_moon

I got you beat FE! I act like I'm 10!! 
(Sticking his tounge out at you) :jol:



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm still acting like a 12 year old...but I think that's someone else's opinion...?


----------



## Cassie7

Our son started when he was around 13 or 14. Hubby and I used to volunteer in the local Sheriff's Dept haunt and our son would help out. Once the Sheriff's Dept stopped doing their haunt, it was our son that urged us into doing the home haunt thing. It's been a family tradition ever since. Our son is now 27 and in the Air Force. He always manages to get leave to come home to haunt with us every Halloween. In fact, he's due home Monday and is bringing two helpers with him


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You got me beat :tongueton:


midnight_moon said:


> I got you beat FE! I act like I'm 10!!
> (Sticking his tounge out at you) :jol:


----------



## JohnnyL

I'm 21 (just recently). Started decorating since before I can remember!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Spooky1, I am jealous. My mom went into labor 10/31 but had me after midnight....I celebrate my birthday on Halloween a lot. I figure it was Halloween somewhere when I was born.


----------



## EMU

im 15 now, started long ago, my first word was pumpkin, not mom or dad... and then when i was 4 when someone would ask me what i wanted to be when i grew up i said pumpkin, now im training my sister she's 4 it's delightfully horrible, she asked for halloween props from santa, i hope he pulls through she picks the cool ones!


----------



## DarkShadows

I'm 19 and been doing this since 2000, when I was 11.. If only I was 16 again, where I didnt have to go to school fulltime, work 40 hours a week, set up my haunt and build props, and listen to my mom yell and yell at me for the stupidest stuff! Life is stressfull! This place keeps me sane..


----------



## SilverScream

Yeah,

Actually it was weird how the obsession began...

I was looking for fog machines online and I found the famously infamous homemade fog machine on the Monsterlist

Ever since, it's been a ride, appearing with my first Haunted House at 9 years old on the right side of the house (3 rooms) at my parents Halloween party and advancing to opening a business named SilverScream and moving on to a 15-20 room haunt next year, fully funded by our school and county in our high schools ~8,000 square feet gym and assisted by the Engineering Technology/Drafting (which I'm in) and Art department at our school to crete this monster project.

Looks like dreams come true with hard work and determination and I owe it to a fog machine


----------



## Great White

I started in my 20's, right after my last year of trick or treating...lol... 
I got hooked as a kid after seeing my neighbors props. One guy had a coffin near the front door and as we got closer, a guy jumped out at us. Another house had a ghost rigged from the top part of his roof that came down on a rope. That was cool. All basic compared to today's stuff, but I can still remember it all exactly, and that's what makes good memories. One day some tot will be telling a story about one of your props. I gurantee it!


----------



## artsymom83

I'm 25 now... I always loved making cheesy paper decorations when I was in elementary school. When I was 13 I worked in a haunted house that my dad's Task Force and the Jaycee's put on. Then when I was 17 I did my first display with three or four cardboard tombstones I made, one 18" blacklight, an itty bitty strobe light and one cheap fog machine. I had my brother and one of his friends jump out from behind a couple of bales of hay to scare the younger kids. It was all down hill from there! I look at the photo from my first display and can't believe how much it's grown. It's like a little baby growing up each year. lol


----------



## lowdwnrob

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> congrats so far SilverScreen!
> They're not members yet but my 12 & 8yr daugthers cut their trick-or-treating short so they can make it home in time to help out in our home haunt!


My daughter is 8 and she has wanted to come home early the last couple of years to scare the crap out of kids (her words). She likes to help set up stuff and build things. She helps paint and hand me tools. I let her build what she can. She was in the back yard helping set up all day for her party on Saturday. She is very in to the details. Blood,blood and then add some more blood.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I started off helping my dad with our display as long as I can remember. We would spend hours out in the cold, putting up lights and tombstones. In 2005 (15) I started an actual haunt. Nothing really big... But over the year's it has grown into quite the monster!

Here's video of last year's haunt:





I'm 18 now and this year is even better! I've had numerous compliments and some people saying that our haunt is better than some of the local haunts around here... Not bad for a "kid"!
.


----------



## bignick

i'm 23 and i have been setting up my yard since i was little i don't know exactly when but my Mom use to help my brother and i when we were really young and then i just took over. I would say i have been haunting since 97'. But, then again this is my first year were i really went all out so i guess you call this my first year at extreme haunting with all of the homemade props.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

She's too young to qualify as a member but had to share. Last night I had some of the decorations out in the living room after our big party on the weekend. Our daughter, who's 3 1/2, started going around and setting up all the decorations on her own. She stood up the foam tombstones and black cat, put out all the little pumpkins & gourds, placed the spooky candelabra on the coffee table and others. Once it was all set up she started doing a little zombie walk going "oooooOOOOOOoooooo!!!" and saying this was her spooky graveyard.

I don't know whether to be proud as punch she's wants to start haunting or worried I've warped her mind!!


----------



## artsymom83

How cute Uruk-hai... hehe. Our son also made a "spook-house" last year. He was 4 at the time. I had a box of PVC pipe in the house as well as a bunch of props and junk. One night he put the pipes all together to make a tunnel and put a blanket over it. Then he started going through the props and hung up a small plastic skeleton and a mask inside and used a small battery operated tealight to light it up. He kept having my husband and me crawl through it while he would scream "Arrrrgh" at us. I think we're raisin' him right.


----------



## Draik41895

i'm 13 but ive never really had a haunt....im poor:cryeton:


----------



## HauntCast

I started haunting at your age. You don't need money. You just need to scrounge wood, scraps, etc... maybe work with papier mache or similar low cost materials. Improvise. My best props were and are low cost.


----------



## DeadSpider

djchrisb said:


> I started haunting at your age. You don't need money. You just need to scrounge wood, scraps, etc... maybe work with papier mache or similar low cost materials. Improvise. My best props were and are low cost.


Good Advice  I agree.


----------



## Revenant

Take heart, Draik... if you're only 13 no one would would expect you to have any money. When you start working part-time you'll have a few bucks of your own since it'll still be a few years before you have to start worrying about paying your own rent. Meanwhile, learn how to get good at papier mache... with the right recipe, it's dirt cheap and with practice you can make awesome props. Just check out some of the papier mache gurus on this site like Stolloween and DeadSpider... you'll see that cheap doesn't have to mean cheezy (do a forum search on the name "Hemlock Dench" to see what I mean... DS made it for the $20 prop contest and it'll blow your mind). Start young, practice, get good at it, and by the time you have your own place you'll not only be able to do a killer set-up you'll be able to do it on the cheap because that's how you learned it from the beginning.

I'd give my right leg to turn back time and be in your position...


----------



## scareme

Revenant, I'm short a right leg for my new prop. You think you could send me one. I'm also working on a time machine and I'll let you be the first to try it out when I'm finished.


----------



## slightlymad

My 12 year old started when she was 10 and puts on a good show in the neighbors yard every year. But alas she remains a lurker here.


----------



## Moon Dog

He looks like he has your usual facial expression Jeff!


----------



## Draik41895

Revenant said:


> Take heart, Draik... if you're only 13 no one would would expect you to have any money. When you start working part-time you'll have a few bucks of your own since it'll still be a few years before you have to start worrying about paying your own rent. Meanwhile, learn how to get good at papier mache... with the right recipe, it's dirt cheap and with practice you can make awesome props. Just check out some of the papier mache gurus on this site like Stolloween and DeadSpider... you'll see that cheap doesn't have to mean cheezy (do a forum search on the name "Hemlock Dench" to see what I mean... DS made it for the $20 prop contest and it'll blow your mind). Start young, practice, get good at it, and by the time you have your own place you'll not only be able to do a killer set-up you'll be able to do it on the cheap because that's how you learned it from the beginning.
> 
> I'd give my right leg to turn back time and be in your position...


thanks,thats what I'm trying to do,but I never have time.Their stuff is great but I never new DS only spent $20 on that.


----------



## Draik41895

because of what you said,revenant,i have already started to make a gargoyle type thing based on stolloween's


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Moon Dog said:


> He looks like he has your usual facial expression Jeff!


Almost MD, usually I have my finger in my nose at the same time...? LOL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

were 20 and i know that doesnt count for much since mr silver has us all beat. 
But i got my 9 year old sister in our haunt last year, we put her in this ol wool bunny costume and locked her in a dog crate. She would start pounding on it just begging for help as people walked by, only ot have a guy jump through a window and start screaming "No! No! and start hitting the cage to get her to stop.


----------



## HauntCast

Cool BB, get them started young My boys are 9 and they want to get involved, but I want them to savor the last few years of trick or treating.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

djchrisb said:


> Cool BB, get them started young My boys are 9 and they want to get involved, but I want them to savor the last few years of trick or treating.


yeah we felt kinda bad aat first we wanted her to go trick or treating but she started bragging to her friends at school that she wasnt going trick or treating that she was goin to be ina ahaunted house. It was really fun. i mean the frst thing they see when they walk in is a little kid in a cage. that combined with the guy yelling made a good number of people turn around and leave not being able to make it past the first scare


----------



## ghost37

I know I am definately not the youngest, but I feel really young when I see all the great talent and experience on this forum! I wish I had have the talent as everyone on this forum!!!


----------



## mattjfishman

im 14


----------



## KINGS CRYPT

I'm only 15 and hope to grow as large as Hell's Gate or Front Yard Fright. Just need to convince my dad to let me build a walkthrough in my backyard;it'll cost alot of cash out of both of our pockets.


----------



## HauntCast

KC, Keeping adding on each year and you will have a walk through before you know it.


----------



## Lotus

Started at age 3 my neighbors would put on a yard haunt and home haunt each year


----------



## Mr_Chicken

At 17, it certainly doesn't look like I'm the youngest, but I guess I'm in the running.
I "officially" started haunting in 8th grade...so let's see..I would have been 13 then.


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

I'm definitely not the youngest, but I'm under 30...so somewhere in between I guess...I'm 26 and started when I was about 11...we seem to be a dying breed now that "Trunk or Treating" has become so popular...yeah it's safe I guess...it's just sad that people aren't willing to go around with their kids anymore door-to-door...


----------



## Just Whisper

ScareShack said:


> Look at the Hells gate videos on this link....2 of them...this dude is young(teen) and up and coming. He worked very hard to get it to what he has.
> Talk about a teenage haunter going over the top. Hats off to ya Nick!
> http://halloweenxtreme.com/homehauntvideos.html


Nick is definitely one of the most creative young haunters around. Not to say the other young haunters aren't great also. I am really impressed with the amount of talent these kids possess.

BTW Nick....if I am not being too personal, how in the world can you afford that huge haunt you build? I do well to build one half that size and it doesn't use a "truckload" of lumber and plywood. How much is your allowance anyway???


----------



## myknorr12

*My Troubles*

Hey i'm 16. I think the worst thing about being younger is trying to understand pneumatics and like electronic stuff. It's so hard to figure out. For example, when people build a prop with a motor in it like a stirring witch prop. Those motors don't just come with a power cord that you plug into an outlet. How do you figure out what kind of power cord goes with that motor?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just Whisper said:


> BTW Nick....if I am not being too personal, how in the world can you afford that huge haunt you build? I do well to build one half that size and it doesn't use a "truckload" of lumber and plywood. How much is your allowance anyway???


He gets a lot of outside sponsors as well as huge amounts of family funding.


----------



## Spartan005

Well I'm 18 and although this year I'm definetely not having a haunted house, I will be in 2010. And I found a family that might be selling their entire haunted house... a pro haunt might I add. I contacted them last week and they said they would get back to me within the next 3 weeks or so. If they do decide to sell it for a reasonable price (they said they were selling $40,000 worth of props for dirt cheap) then I'm willing to put $5,000 in and my dad might also put in a few thousand. If all goes well than hopefully I'll be going pro one day just like nick.


----------



## Spooky1

Mr_Chicken said:


> At 17, it certainly doesn't look like I'm the youngest, but I guess I'm in the running.
> I "officially" started haunting in 8th grade...so let's see..I would have been 13 then.


Mr. C, I would never have guessed you're only 17. Can you really be called "Mr." at 17?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Mr. C, I would never have guessed you're only 17. Can you really be called "Mr." at 17?


He's more like a Spring Chicken


----------



## Sickie Ickie

For someone that makes props like he does, I'll call him Mr. any day!


----------



## joker

He's not a member, but my son started 2 seasons ago while in the first grade (age 7). Take a look here to see his input on our first home haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

joker said:


> He's not a member, but my son started 2 seasons ago while in the first grade (age 7). Take a look here to see his input on our first home haunt.


He's one talented little guy, joker


----------



## Sickie Ickie

he could be a big guy roxy.


----------



## undertaker313

*Hells gate!*

Hey guys i just decided to hop on these forums for a bit!
To update you check out our website to see how far we have come.
The results speak for themselves.

*www.thefearexperience.com*

2008 - 500 people backyard haunt
2009 - 5000 people PROfessional haunt toledo ohio
2010 - Were estimating 10,000 people. Professional haunt in cleveland ohio

Never in a million years would I have thought it was going to grow like this.
I will be leaving for the Ohio State University in september, the haunt will be set up by the time that i leave. and i will come home on the weekends to operate it.

You guys had a few questions about how i afford it all...
I have been doing home haunts since i was in first grade.
Made one of the biggest home haunts in the country at 2008.
Now we are working our way our way up the ladder on the PRO haunts.
We have acquired a TON of stuff over the years, but the biggest thing we have learned is how to save money. 
We have gotten help from corporate america and then we all chip in the remainder. Family is very supportive, but majority of money comes from donors, sponsors, and our own pockets.

I was a professional haunted house owner at 16, which is impressive, but my partner was a professional haunted house owner at 14... now THAT is impressive! Were rocking the industry and giving back to the community the whole time. We donate all of our net proceeds to the Make A Wish Foundation of Northwest Ohio. =)


----------



## scareme

Cool, looks like people have a gret time at your haunt. And I love Make A Wish, one of my favorite charities. And you get to do what you love, you can't beat that.


----------



## jaege

I think its hard to be a young haunter since you have to rely on parents for space, both to set up and storage, and income is slim. Of course the enthusiasm of youth is helpful. I am a geezer haunter myself.


----------



## undertaker313

It can be extremely hard to make a haunt work when your young, cause you have to rely so much on others and obstacles that are beyond your control. But if you think into it, its also easier to do it young before you have to face reality and live on your own and pay the bills.


----------



## DragonMasterX

I've been haunting since i was in grade 1, decorating and scarying the **** outta people since 10 and I'm 21 now.


----------



## SuperCreep31

i started at 9-now im 14


----------



## aquariumreef

Same, 14


----------



## CoolDJTV

I started when I was 8. you know, just a few tombstones and a fence.
But then I got the "TECH BUG" ad got foggers cheap Buy at store FX. it was only when I was 10-11 that I statred making every thing!
(I just found this post looking for haunted garage Ideas and thought I would respond)


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa

I started with my brother when he was about 7 or 8 and I was about 17 and we officially volunteered for a haunted house. We continued until they went bust so about 6 or 7 years for them and then we started on our own. Now I am 38 and my daughter and my brothers kids have been helping with our haunts since they could walk. I have a picture somewhere where we were painting the kids hands with florescent colors and printing them on the walls for our glow in the dark room. I think my nephew was about 18 months old. Now my nephew is 8 and we talk about Halloween projects all year long. My daughter is just as bad. I remember we were at Wishing Well and she picked up a severed leg. She asked me "Mom I know this part is blood but what is the white part?" I told her it was the bone and she went "Oh yea I forgot." My daughter was 3 at the time and the other lady in the aisle had a horrified look on her face because of my daughter's total lack of fear.


----------



## CoolDJTV

I started when I was 8 (nothing amazing, just some tomb stones and some fishing net drapped over the house) now I'm 14 almost 15!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Started volunteering and building my own exhibit at a massive haunt in 2004 when I was 13. Branched off and opened my own experimental, invitation-only haunt in 2010. Opening my haunt to the public for the first time in 2011. I'm now 20.


----------



## Marrow

13. 

Started 11 - though I made a paper tortured corpse when I was 6. Dangling from chains around it's hands. Intestines hanging out. Agonised look on face. I turned my room into a torture chamber for a few days. I'm so messed up


----------



## Marrow

Hey, Mr. Chicken - 17! I never would have guessed! Your avatar can be so misleading.


----------



## HalloweeNut

Currently a Junior in High School, started haunting when I was 11! Thank god for the internet!


----------



## N. Fantom

I did my first walkthrough at age 10 but started making props at age 8.


----------



## the count

i just turned 16 but depending on your definition of haunting ive haunted for as long as i can remember but actually started when i was 9


----------



## N. Fantom

*Who is the youngest haunter on the forum.*

I am only 14 and i was wondering if there is anyone my age out there obsessed with the same stuff I am .


----------



## aquariumreef

15 here.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I think I started my first small thing at like 9. It sucked, but it was really great for a 9 year old.

I can remember some stuff earlier, but nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## debbie5

I'm about 6...in dog years.


----------



## Marrow

Appears that I am still the youngest here...

Aw yeah.


----------

